# croccust sled base



## prodesigner (Nov 4, 2011)

I want to build a crosscut sled for my table saw. I just added the Delta T3 rip fence to my 43 year old Craftsman 10 inch saw, yes I bought it new in 1973. Now I looking to improve things even more now that I am retired and have a more time for my shop.

My question is about the sled base. What is the consensus on the material to use? I have seen plywood, MDF hardboard and tempered hardboard. I have seen 1/4, 1/2 and 3/4. I like the thinner material because it gives more depth of cut but need your opinions and experiences.

Thanks for the input


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Any of the materials you mention will work. Thickness depends on the material and the size of the sled. Keeping as much cut depth is nice, but rigidity is necessary to get consistent results. My sled is 1/2" MDF with Formica laminated on both sides and 1/8" hardboard topper to allow me to adjust for zero clearance with different blades and bevel angles. Just make sure you select a stable material (MDF or Baltic Birch Ply are my preferences) and make sure it's thick enough that it won't flex (1/2 works great for me, 1/4 would be way too thin IMHO) and you'll be in good shape.


----------



## rubber_ducky (Dec 30, 2015)

I think that the thickness will depend on whether or not you're planning on adding t-tracks to your base. If not, 1/2" is sufficient. The type of material depends on what you're comfortable with. I don't like all of the [nasty] dust from MDF, so I use BB ply. Laminated particleboard is another option.


----------

